

Show HN: See Which Friends 'Like' Their Own Pictures on Instagram - got2surf
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/89482969/instagram/index.html

======
got2surf
As some background: I was interested in playing with the Instagram API so I
built this last night.

I've heard about a trend of people 'liking' their own pictures on Instagram.
Some people (mainly teenage users) say this has become more socially
acceptable over time. I was curious how often this actually happens, so I
built this site to find out.

------
bramm
This is awesome. Not surprised by the results.

